# Official copies of codes



## linnrg (May 5, 2017)

I am in the process of updating our codes and have a couple of questions.

The IBC has an sample ordinance.  In that they say "That a certain document, three (3) copies of which are on file in the office of..."

Why 3?  Is this something that is prescribed by general laws regarding reference documents?

Do many jurisdictions have similar requirements?  And if so can a copy be placed at the local library or how about not having any extra copies since they mostly can be viewed online nowadays?

I have limited budget and to have to buy the copies of the codes would just buy dust collectors.  It never happens that I have someone coming in to specifically review codes.  ICC moves the read only version around on their website so stating a location for online lookup failed when my attorney reviewed my code adoption language.  Although we have both been through this in the past we were both trying to remember why we used to have the old copy with the clerk or copy at the office of the building official language.  ICC does not have a specific Alaska lookup.  We would like to take advantage of the electronic lookup at each codes official website versus the old "copies are located at" language.

Appreciate any advice you may be able to lend.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2017)

Strike that language from the adopting ordinance unless there is a state law to the contrary. People can come to the office or look them up on the ICC website.
ICC website is a pita for sure when it comes to providing links as it keeps changing all the time

Here is the latest link

https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/collections/i-codes


----------



## conarb (May 5, 2017)

Our County Law Libraries all have them including "way back', make your County Library buy them, that's a different budget,


----------



## cda (May 5, 2017)

I know we keep a copy in the office, city secretary, and library 

Not sure why three, not my area to worry about


----------



## my250r11 (May 8, 2017)

Here we generally have three, Our office, library, and muni. court for the cases that make it there.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2017)

I know some of our cities other offical stuff is online and not book anymore

Just a matter of where your city is technologically wise.

Not sure if there are any court cases on it??


----------

